# Ford 2120 instrument panel question



## Notaclue (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi

Can someone kindly answer a few questions about our New Holland 2120 instrument panel?

1. what the rabbit/tortoise switch on far left do?







2. Is it normal for fuel gauge to only show level after the tractor starts moving?







3. What’s the light for that shows fluid rushing thru a hole?

4 .Does the heater have an on off switch or lever or is it on always?










Thanks !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

1. That is the high and low range transmission selector. I have the high and low range on the transmission selector, and the switch for high and low speed. gives you four speeds in total.
2. The fuel gauge should activate with the key switch. You may have a loose connection. As long as it works, and don't run out of fuel..... ever!
3.This should be the air filter warning light. It should flash if the filter is used up or plug up. If you have a flow restriction, you will have increased fuel consumption, excessive engine smoking and over heating issues. Then, of course, you'll have more lights flashing on the dash, like the engine temperature light next to the fuel gauge.
4. never seen a heater like that. It should have a fan switch!?! Perhaps whoever installed it put a flow shut off valve on it to stop it heating up in the summer time!
5. You really need to get an operators manual before you wreck that tractor. Those gauges on the dash are very important, and will help you avoid any major damage to your tractor.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you do not have a bad or corroded connection on the fuel gauge or the fuel sender circuit, the fuel sender in the tank is likely gunked up from old diesel congealing. Remove and clean it, then the fuel gauge will likely work any time the key is on.


----------



## Notaclue (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.

Rabbit/tortoise switch- Pogobill, I have the following manual range selectors: 
Low-Med-High
Crawl-Regular
Plus gears 1-2-3-4
Are you saying that the dashboard switch is another gear range in addition to the above or it’s an electric activation of one of the above. 
I’ve not noticed that it has much effect but now that I know what it does I’ll pay closer attention. 

Fuel gauge- RC Wells, removal and checking for being inhibited with gunk sounds like a good approach. I have a Cylmer service manual which isn’t great but probably has enough info to guide me.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect you have the HSS option. That switch allows switching the shuttle shift hydraulic block between high and low speed operation.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry for a bit of misinformation. I have the same switch, but mine is a hydrostatic transmission. I have high and low range, and the switch allows me fast and slow speeds within each range.
If that doesn't affect the speed of the tractor in each range, then I suspect that the R/T switch could very control the rate at which the transmission changes from forward to reverse. Turtle selection would be a slower softer shift than the rabbit selection.


----------



## Notaclue (Sep 3, 2018)

So is the HSS or “shuttle shift” option controlled with this lever on the left side of the steering column? Can I move that from F to R without using the clutch? 

Got to get an owners manual !


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There are two types of the hydraulic shuttle shift, depending on the year of the tractor, but both rely on a hydraulic clutch that is internal to the transmission and activated by the HSS lever. 

Direction is changed by shifting the lever, and it disengages the internal clutch pack, changes direction, then reengages the clutch pack independently of the foot clutch.

A couple of cautions: Use your foot throttle when shifting with the HSS, never shift while moving, or when running at operating RPM. Let off the throttle, come to a engine idle stop, shift, and apply the throttle. Most of us that have hydraulic shuttles have learned to let off the throttle, apply the foot clutch and brake, come to a complete stop at idle, then shift directions and let off the foot clutch, and apply the throttle.

This technique assures a full stop, and reduced engine RPM for longer internal HSS clutch life. The HSS clutches are multiplate treated paper friction discs being hydraulically compressed with steel plates between each friction. If they are slipped they fail quickly. 

There is another issue with the main clutch on your tractor. If it is not regularly used the clutch throwout bearing tends to rust to the guide on the front of the transmission and will eventually bind the clutch. Be sure the vent drain on the bottom of the clutch housing is open and letting any moisture escape. 

Because the basic tractor was built by Shibaura of Japan for rice paddies, some were delivered in the US with sealed clutch housings. Those have a removable plate on the bottom of the housing that should be removed once a year and the clutch allowed to drain any condensation and dry out. Others have a vent hole that needs to be kept open.


----------



## Notaclue (Sep 3, 2018)

Very interesting, especially about the design for working in wet conditions, I’ll check for that plate and drain it. 

So You’re saying that my tractor has shuttle shift, and the left lever on the steering column is the shuttle shift lever?

The shifting sequence you mention while being gentle on the machine hardly seems like time saving feature and hardly compares with a fwd-rev foot pedal. But technology changes over the years and at the time this was probably viewed as an upgrade.


----------



## Trey Fisher (Nov 11, 2020)

RC Wells said:


> There are two types of the hydraulic shuttle shift, depending on the year of the tractor, but both rely on a hydraulic clutch that is internal to the transmission and activated by the HSS lever.
> 
> Direction is changed by shifting the lever, and it disengages the internal clutch pack, changes direction, then reengages the clutch pack independently of the foot clutch.
> 
> ...


Im having a wiring issue with my 2120... Guy had the tractor for months and said he had to add a Command Box? Underneath the steering wheel because mine needed one and didn't have it. Tractor ran fine beforehand, but now he has completely ruined my harness by cutting and splicing damn near the entire harness. My question is, could you provide more information as to what the difference between the two HSS transmissions are? or possibly provide a link that could help? I've searched everywhere and hooefuklly this forum will be of some help, nowhere else seems to have even heard of this "Command Box"


----------

